# Is it hard to get a job with degree in Information technology?



## KWODG (Jul 10, 2018)

I love information technology😊


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Nope, it's super easy and there are tons of jobs you can get. You will probably want at least a bachelor's though, Associate's degrees are pretty much pointless nowadays except in a few rare situations/fields.


----------



## KWODG (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for the description. I posted this because I heard it's useless to get a degree in Information technology as there are many people who has degrees in IT and there's a lack of jobs in that field. Thanks again


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

KWODG said:


> Thanks for the description. I posted this because I heard it's useless to get a degree in Information technology as there are many people who has degrees in IT and there's a lack of jobs in that field. Thanks again


There are considerable regional variabilities. Niche fields within IT lead to high pay and high job security, but that becomes opportunity-limiting in the long run. Where you want to live, and what you expect your work/life balance to be will dictate a lot of your success and options.

The degrees prepare you to be successful and give you "qualification" to be interviewed, but the work is often 90% OJT anyway. Plan on entry level whatever you do, both in pay and prestige. Try to find something that has room to grow or has a lot of lateral opportunities. Moving specialties to gain experience and diversity is key to getting out of an IT career rut. Desktop support is a deadend, but it might be the best way to get your foot in the door.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

It depends on the job market Some areas you could quit your job in the morning and have a new job by the afternoon. Other markets you're lucky to come across a basic help desk job. It really depends on the local job market and the skills you have. IT is a very broad field,


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

It's not just getting the degree, it's knowing how to 'sell' yourself. 

That being said, having a degree in Information Technology should give you an advantage over someone having a degree in, say, Drama.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I think almost every entry level student at my work says they are studying computer science. It almost makes me chuckle. So if that is representation I guess the prospects are supposed to be good.


----------



## Powermetal101 (Sep 16, 2019)

it can be


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Just so you should know that getting job isn't exactly all that hard in IT, but very often IT jobs don't really need IT degree. For example some people complete Computer Science and all they do is engineering keyboards or end up working as system administrators. 

Also if you are studying programming/software it shouldn't be all that hard to create your own job yourself or work as freelancer.

BTW if you just like IT and you aren't studying it yet, you should think about it more. It's actually pretty hard and many assume it to be something else, until they go to it. It's very easy to be disappointed. Also, if you are American, it's financially more viable to study abroad. For example in Estonia.


----------



## arcticfox (Aug 27, 2019)

I live in the metro Washington DC region and I am a software engineer (Bachelor's in Computer Science) and I have a ritual every evening when I get home from work of deleting as many as 30 E-mails and 10 voicemails from recruiters. If you have a resume on Monster with any of the currently high-demand skills and live in the right area, you will not go without a job.

Good high-demand skills right now:

Java
.NET
Database
Angular 
Python


----------

